# stolen sled



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

taken from kebler pass(outside crested butte) in april

1996 polaris indy sport with cover (green)

Please help me find my sled

[email protected]


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Also keep you eyes open for two polaris RMK's stolen from vail area stolen in march. One 04' 700 144" and one 02' 800 151" both on a yach club two place trailer. I hope karma comes to bite these people in the ass! :evil: Make sure you list your vin and registration number with polaris and state parks and rec. if they do register it, it will show as stolen. if you find feel free to email me. 
[email protected]


----------

